

Ask HN: TC Competitor? - HackrNwsDesignr

Hey HN,
  I noticed a post recently about a TC competitor, and well I've been planning to work on a startup focused blog as well, mainly because TC covers mainstream news and bigger companies. I would like to focus on startups solely, but since there are some already out there, and the one mentioned in the other post, I have been trying to think of a twist. I wanted to get some feedback and see if you guys would be interested.<p>I had been wanting to do this mainly to improve my writing (since Im knee deep in this daily anyways) but its clear it will benefit a lot of others. Some topics I've considered, maybe include lean methods in each post, so you can see how successful startups have applied real learning techniques to improve their products, or for some of the cool startups out there (think, hipmunk, mint, mixpanel, forrst etc.) do an interview to discuss their basic stack and tech journey. I think it'd be a gem. In any case, if I start another TC alernative, are there any startups that would appreciate something more focused on niche startup topics, or startup news? I would love to hear from startups. I've started writing about a few cool startups already and would love to hear from more.<p>any thoughts are appreciated and as always feel free to get in touch.
======
HackrNwsDesignr
I'm trying to get a little insight into what HN wants from a new startup blog,
I have already started writing a few posts and am a big believer i just diving
in, but wanted to see what your thoughts and what you guys are looking for in
a startup blog.

Is there anything besides the typical startup review you would find useful?
Maybe the community. I read facebook is putting out a 3rd party commenting
system and thought it would be great to have a quora style accountability in
the comments. What do you guys think? Any ideas, feedback on a startup blog is
welcome, and I'll definitely get it going asap. I already have the wordpress
up and a few posts.

------
veb
Just go for it. Just write the content, don't worry about anything else. If
people like it, they'll like it. Nobody can like your content, if you haven't
made it.

~~~
ruckxs
I agree, just create it and start writing. You will discover your angle though
feedback as the site grows.

------
hugh3
Great idea. You could call it "Startup News".

~~~
thornjm
I am not sure whether it was deliberate but "Hacker News" was originally
called "Startup News".

~~~
Zev
So the name's free now? ;)

------
revorad
Link?

